# Solved: How to uninstall Rocketlife Communicator



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 509 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller, 96 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 53968 MB, Free - 37802 MB; D: Total - 18386 MB, Free - 18311 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0WF887
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


I am using Windows XP and installed a new HP printer that included a Photo Creations program and now getting an icon on right side of taskbar for Rocketlife Communicator which looks like it pretains to the photo program for it has check marks for notification of artwork, etc. I cannot locate Rocketlife Communicator in add/remove programs or by doing a search. I click the option "quit" on the icon and it briefly goes away but returns. How can I remove it?

Thanks, tlh99


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's part of HP Photo Creations - you might have to uninstall that to remove the Rocketlife stuff.


----------



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

I uninstalled the Photo Creations program,hopefully that will take care of it.Thanks again.
tlh99


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------

